

How does Opera generate revenues - kia
http://www.opera.com/company/investors/faq/#faq3

======
noibl
_Adobe and Macromedia are important partners in this segment._

It also mentions a partnership with Canal+, which turns out to be from 2001.

I think this page could use an update, and doesn't really shed much light on
Opera's revenue.

------
kingsidharth
[1] Mozilla get's it's money from Google Search too.

[2] I wonder how many of us use Opera as their main borwser?

~~~
unicornporn
Re: [2]

Since Opera got extensions, it doesn't make less sense to me (as a browser
"power user") than Chrome or Safari. Fact remains though, Firefox extensions
can do a lot more low level changes to the browser than the Chrome/Opera
extensions. The level of configurability has its pros, and cons (stability).
Tree Style Tab extension ( <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/5890/> ) is one extension I don't want/can't to be without.
It would not be possible to achieve the Tree Style tab user experience in
Opera/Chrome. At least not today, most likely never.

